# Beach Cart Wheels -- To grease or not to grease?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I got the great idea to "save" some money and build a PVC surf cart. haha
It has pretty much cost me what a new aluminum one would cost, but at least it is how I want it! 

Anyway, on to the question. I am using a 1/2" threaded stainless rod for the axle. The wheels that I am using are off of some off brand power wheelz type vehicle. They have a little plastic bushing that inserts inside the wheel from the rear that rides on the axle. Should I grease this or leave it dry? Seems to me the grease would collect sand, but I am afraid the threads on the rod will eat away at the plastic wheels.... Which way should I go?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They make sleeves so you probably should have vent to a smaller diameter rod and a sleeve due to the threads eating at the plastic...grease won't help ya. I'm doing the same but am looking fer a piece of 6 inch PVC. I don't wanna buy a 10 ft stick!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I could just buy 1/2" plain stainless rod and thread the ends myself...
We dont carry the plain rod at work, but I bet we can order it...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I guess I could just buy 1/2" plain stainless rod and thread the ends myself...
> We dont carry the plain rod at work, but I bet we can order it...


I used a threaded rod but the wheels I'm using have a bearing so the threads don't matter....I did get SS nuts and washers to keep the wheels in place, still haven't put everything together and make my braces, but after all my work----I could have probably bought some wheeleze tires!!!!:whistling:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I work for a fastener company that specializes in stainless. I have quite the selection of tidbits to create from. haha


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Post picture of these beast, will it cart around a man in the back also?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think a sleeve and graphite would work, or a quick drying Silicone spray.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Post picture of these beast, will it cart around a man in the back also?


Possibly...

But the rates I would charge you to drag your ____ across the sand, you could buy your own motorized one! haha

I'll post up pics as soon as I finish it. It looks like a big pile of misc PVC fittings right now. :thumbsup:


----------

